# Do you have resting bitch voice?



## Veho (May 31, 2017)

You've probably heard of *resting bitch face*, where someone's neutral facial expression looks like they're scoffing or sneering or being mildly or extremely irritated by what's in front of them. 

Have you also considered that you (or others) may have a resting bitch _voice_, where their your speaking voice sounds like you're annoyed, aloof, condescending, whiny, bitchy or some other irritating affectation? Because you might. 

The problem with judging this by yourself is that *you don't really hear your voice as others hear it*, so you can't really judge it "live" and can't really tell. And when you record your voice (when you're singing/podcasting/screwing around, or simply to find out what your voice really sounds like) you employ a different intonation and affectations and generally don't use your natural, neutral conversational tone. 

Now, a lot of people know this fact but aren't really fully aware of it. It's like the difference between knowing the Earth is round, and going to space; you "know", but you don't comprehend. 

And _I_ became fully aware of it during a recent phone call, that had an unusually clear echo of my end of the line with a one second delay, when I first got to hear my normal voice as others hear it. I had heard my voice recorded before, on a variety of media (I hated it then, too), but weird and unusual as it was to hear, it was nowhere _near_ the nasal, annoyed whine that assaulted me from the speaker, that instantly made me want to punch the person in the face. 

Problem being, the person was me. 

So I quickly restricted myself to monosyllabic words and grunts, ended the conversation, and then ran to my wife (who had for years been telling me that I answer the phone like I was incredibly pissed off) and asked her to call everyone in my phonebook and apologize in my name to everyone I have ever talked to, swearing I would only communicate in instant messages from that moment forward. 

The experience has faded a bit and I have since annoyed talked to a few people but my _God_ was that irritating. 

So, do you have a resting bitch voice? No? _Are you sure?_


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 31, 2017)

I'd say that's my voice most of the time.


----------



## Hayleia (May 31, 2017)

Not yet but I'm working on it.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 31, 2017)

I am exactly like that. People keep asking me "why are you screaming? Why are you annoyed?" and things like that, but I never understood that. Even my neutral facial expression is like that.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 31, 2017)

I dont but when i'm perfectly neutral I sound and look like i'm supa angry which isn't the case 
the fun thing is that on the oposite i'm generally a really joyful guy xD
but add to my neutral state some sleep deprivation and people would think that i'm about to murder them xD


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 31, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> I dont but when i'm perfectly neutral I sound and look like i'm supa angry which isn't the case
> the fun thing is that on the oposite i'm generally a really joyful guy xD
> but add to my neutral state some sleep deprivation and people would think that i'm about to murder them xD


I know exactly how you feel  Also, funny how three French people posted in a row :o


----------



## Alkéryn (May 31, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> I know exactly how you feel  Also, funny how three French people posted in a row :o


Yeah, didn't noticed xD
but few people of my familly and especially my mother (even more on phone) sometime start to scream and ask me to calm down when i'm just normaly speaking
so sometime i even have to fake expresion to seem more natural to them and that pisses me off xD


----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2017)

I guess I sound neutral.
@VinsCool knows how I sound both sober and tipsy.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2017)

No, the combination of some suspect genetics, years of power tools, years of concerts and years of motorbikes/silly engines have left me with something of a monotone and unemotive voice. Worst that happens is if I lose focus I can slip into creepy serial killer voice, not aided by a general lack of fillers (um, ah, zhege, er...) and my being perfectly willing to stand in complete silence.
I occasionally get asked if I am taking the piss, this is correct but not for the reasons they think. The real answer being "are my lips moving? If so I am taking the piss".

Speaking of answering the phone I usually wait for the other person to speak as well. Really seems to wind some people up, and anybody which has good reason to call me has learned to deal with it. Bonus is I seldom give my name ("Hi I'm *" tends to be followed by "Nice to meet you.[silence]" which aggravates mostly Americans, nobody else from elsewhere in the world really cares. As aggravating Americans is one of the best sports in the world you can bet I rack up a high score there.


----------



## migles (May 31, 2017)

i thought that was an universal law or something, that when you hear yourself you always feel it's awfull and so shit that you want to punch "that person to death"
never had anyone saying anything than "i sound so weird" or "that's my voice? omg.." etc...

never had anyone saying "woa that's my voice? i sound so great"


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 31, 2017)

I have been told I have a decent voice, I can't stand my voice though lol

I know how I sound because I have had to listen to myself repeatedly over the years in my line of work.

So yeah I know what you mean Veho, it's a bit unsettling to say the least.


----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2017)

I sound like a sarcastic transgender donkey witch 90% of the time. My voice is not the voice one would expect for me.


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2017)

I have a deep voice.
I sound like 20-24 according to one Discord channel
[It's called puberty, or something?]

And I sound sarcastic most of the time. eh...


----------



## castdreams (May 31, 2017)

I definitely have resting bitch voice, AND resting bitch face. I blame my super narcissistic parents for not teaching me how to communicate with people like a normal person, and my shitty genetics for making me ugly.

My friends are used to it, but I have family members and co-workers constantly asking me questions like "what's wrong?", "are you okay?", "are you mad about something?", etc even when I'm in a good mood. I guess I just look and sound like I always sound super upset.

I can "fake" a nice professional voice when I need to, from years and years of doing technical support and customer service over the phone. But I REALLY have to put a conscious effort into it.


----------



## Bonestorm (May 31, 2017)

I have both resting bitch face and voice. Everyone always thinks I'm angry when I'm not at all.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 31, 2017)

Yes, I do indeed but so does Yeezus so that is ok with me


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2017)

Eh.  My voice is monotone, so I just sound bored a lot.


----------



## Mansize (May 31, 2017)

You know, people tend to like what they are exposed to; so others will like your voice a lot better than yourself. You can't hear your own voice like others do when you talk, so what you hear is what you are used to; and therefor that is what you like. When you hear yourself on record, it sounds different; and we tend to hate it, because it is not a) what we are used to and b) not what we expected to hear. The trick is to keep on exposing yourself to your own voice, recorded, until you get used to it; and you can even greatly influence it the way you like.

Have a deep, pleasant and friendly voice myself, and I like to sing and record it. Sometimes though, when I'm tired, I sound like a drowned rat. I press record, and only garbage horror comes out "Is that ME?" I think. It catches me unawares, but them is the breaks, I guess.


----------



## Ferreous (May 31, 2017)

I'm just a bitch.


----------



## Windowlicker (May 31, 2017)

It's my voice in its natural state, honestly.


----------



## xxNathanxx (May 31, 2017)

At some point you get used to people on the phone asking "is something wrong?".


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 1, 2017)

I speak two languages (Cantonese and English).  Whenever I switch into Cantonese, apparently my default voice sounds pissed off.  My English voice is just...meh, although.  I can deepen my voice in both languages to the point I sound legit like a guy although.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 1, 2017)

astrangeone said:


> I speak two languages (Cantonese and English).  Whenever I switch into Cantonese, apparently my default voice sounds pissed off.  My English voice is just...meh, although.  I can deepen my voice in both languages to the point I sound legit like a guy although.


Wow. I never looked at your gender, and I always assume everyone is a guy. 

To me you were always "the guy who flips 3DSs". I thought you were some random white canadian guy. TIL.
I also imagined you as kind of chubby like the guy in your avy.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2017)

I do not have a bitchy voice, but a teenager's voice. I simply do not sound like I am 22 years old. Add to that my voice is a bit higher pitched compared to most guys.
True story, some people told me I sound gay.


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 1, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Wow. I never looked at your gender, and I always assume everyone is a guy.
> 
> To me you were always "the guy who flips 3DSs". I thought you were some random white canadian guy. TIL.
> I also imagined you as kind of chubby like the guy in your avy.



Ha!  I'm "the girl who flips everything" -- just sold a couple of random craft supplies from the local thrift store to people.  The photo is my ex dressed as "Slenderman" (not very Slender!, man!).

It's kind of funny because everyone assumes you are male on every gaming forum (and the reason why I chose "astrangeone" as an username).


----------



## x65943 (Jun 1, 2017)

astrangeone said:


> Ha!  I'm "the girl who flips everything" -- just sold a couple of random craft supplies from the local thrift store to people.  The photo is my ex dressed as "Slenderman" (not very Slender!, man!).
> 
> It's kind of funny because everyone assumes you are male on every gaming forum (and the reason why I chose "astrangeone" as an username).


:0 Ohh. I never realized that was supposed to be slenderman. The way he has his arms behind his back, and pantyhose over his face, always made me think it was a scene from a movie where the guy was about to be executed. 

See I thought the arms behind the back were handcuffed, and his face was covered for obvious execution reasons.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jun 1, 2017)

Nah, I don't, but right now I have a resting sick voice


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2017)

mbcrazed said:


> Nah, I don't, but right now I have a resting sick voice


F

Get well soon


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 1, 2017)

x65943 said:


> :0 Ohh. I never realized that was supposed to be slenderman. The way he has his arms behind his back, and pantyhose over his face, always made me think it was a scene from a movie where the guy was about to be executed.
> 
> See I thought the arms behind the back were handcuffed, and his face was covered for obvious execution reasons.



Ah, I see it now!  Funny thing is the suit jacket was also used for interviews as well as a Halloween costume...


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 1, 2017)

I have it, and the face to go along with it XD


----------



## Procyon (Jun 1, 2017)

I hate my voice, the end, sometimes it's squeaky and really weird at times.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 1, 2017)

Nah, I am pretty self aware of what I sound like a almost any given time, so I don't think I have a RBV.


----------

